# Teichneubau mit Deich



## Geisy (17. Apr. 2011)

Hallo

Mein Traum wird war, ich baue einen goßenTeich.
Das Loch ist bis 2,3m tief und hat ca. 250m²  bzw. ca. 300m³ Wasser.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher beim Deich.
Der ist mit dem aufgeschütteten Mutterboden ca. 1,2m Hoch über Rasenfläche und hat nach außen ein Gefälle von 30Grad und zum Teich 45Grad.
Obendrauf ist er ca. 50cm breit.
Außen sollte er Rasen bekommen damit er nicht weg gespült wird.
Muß ich den noch zusätzlich sichern?
Hat hier einer Erfahrungen damit?
Im Anhang sind aktuelle Bilder vom Teich und Filterteich

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Dondle (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo, Norbert
mann, das is ja mal ein Brocken
Was soll denn rein?

LG Robert


----------



## Geisy (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Robert

Koi,s, meine Hunde, und die Familie.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

WOW das wird ja eine Anlage...

Hast Du mal ein Foto von dem Deich oder soll der erst entstehen? Wie lang wird der Deich?


Bei 1,2m Höhe und einigen Metern länge würde ich mich auf den aufgehäuften Mutterboden nicht verlassen. Ich würde aus Lehm und Mineralschotter den Grundkörper aufschütten und verdichten, darüber dann Mutterboden.


----------



## Geisy (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo

Hier ein Bild vom Deich.

Was kann ich jetzt noch machen?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo

Meine Bedenken werden größer.
Hat hier jemend Erfahrung mit Deich, Wall oder Hang befestigung?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Servus Norbert

Herzlich Willkommen

Kannst du mir auf die Sprünge helfen .....

Stehe gerade Deich-mäßig auf`n Schlauch ...

Vom Teich sind drei Seiten gewachsener Boden und eine Seite der Deich ... angschüttet und verdichtet 

Hast vielleicht eine Skizze/Plan von deinem Teichprojekt


----------



## Geisy (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Helmut

Skizze hab ich nicht.
Mein Grundstück hat ein Gefälle von 1,2m.
So hab ich Richtung meinem Haus einen Wall (Deich) wie oben Fotografiert.
Das ist der ausgehobene Mutterboden vom Teich und von innen eine dünne Schicht Sand.
Ich wollte oben drauf rings um den Teich einen Betonring mit Rasenkantensteinen setzen, an dem die Folie als Kapiliarsperre angelegt wird.
Das Wasser geht also ziemlich bis zur oberkante.

Der Deich ist 1,2m Hoch und unten 4m Breit, oben 50cm.

Kann das halten?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert, 
erst mal auch ein freundliches "Hallo!"  von mir. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Dein "Deich" hält. Deshalb wohl auch so wenig Antworten... .
Was kann passieren?
- Der Deich kann nicht durchnässen, da er höher als die Umgebung steht, und kein Wasser dagegendrückt bzw. ihn "aufweicht".
- Der Boden ist nicht verdichtet, und "sackt" nach. Wenn der "Deich" nicht gerade auf Niveau Wasserkante liegt, und die Folie nicht zu knapp am oberen Rand verlegt wurde - kein Problem. Schlimmstenfalls liegt eins der "Wasserbeete" am "Deichrand" ein wenig tiefer... .
Der Humus "im Deich" verrottet langsam - auch das führt noch zu einem nachträglichen "Setzen".
Wie Digikat geschrieben hat, kannst Du beides verhindern bzw. bremsen durch gutes Verdichten, oder Du stellt Dich auf ein nachträgliches "Absacken" ein.
Bei der "Steilheit" Deines Deichs würde ich eine gute Hangbefestigung empfehlen. Das muss keine Mauer etc. sein, es reicht eine Grasnarbe, es gehen auch Sträucher oder __ Bodendecker, aber auf keinen Fall ein Blumen- oder Gemüsebeet. Das würde den Hang abflachen.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

hallo Norbert,

ich denke wenn du so steine wie auf dem letzten bild im hintergrund zu einem steingarten verbauen kannst sehe ich auch keine probleme. 
auf der "deich" seite würde ich die folie erst noch nicht abschneiden - vielleicht erstmal nur umschlagen. falls sich der deich doch zu arg absetzt kannst du dann immer noch erde unterfüttern


----------



## Geisy (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Rolf

Verdichtet hab ich. Bin erst mit dem Bagger drüber und zum Schluß nach ab gerüttelt.
Ich wollte zur Sicherheit auf der Deichseite 10cm höher mit der Folie bleiben, falls sich noch was setzt. Auf der einen Seite kommt Folie bis oben und auf der anderen die Grasnarbe.

Aber was ist mit dem aufweichen wenn es lange regnet oder nach starkem Frost.
Hier sind meine bedenken.
Das Wasser 300m³ drückt auf die Folie und die auf den Deich und das auf 15-20m länge und 1,2m hoch.  

@ mitch, die Steine im Hintergrund sind für im Teich gedacht zur Ufermatten Befestigung.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

eine etwas 'brutalere' Methode könnte auch sein, dass man (Beton)Pfähle in Abständen einrammt.

Länge 1,5-2m

Damit wären sie zwar 'nur' 30-80cm im Ursprünglichen Boden, aber es wäre eine Stabilisierung.

Haken an der Sache... Pfähle mit der Länge treibt man 'nicht einfach so' mal in den Boden, auch wenn es einfach aufgeschüttet ist.

Und es ist ja nicht mit 1 oder 2 getan... 

Bleiben noch die Möglichkeiten der anderen, die genannt wurden


----------



## pyro (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Ich bin seit 20 Jahren bei der FFW, wir haben hier einige Deiche, manche davon neu gebaut und leider hatten wir auch schon sehr schwere Deichbrüche z.B. 1999 Neustadt an der Donau - damals Neustadt in der Donau denn manche Häuser standen inkl. 1. Stock unter Wasser. Wenn man Deichrutsche, starke Sedimentausspülungen oder so aufgeweichte Deiche erlebt hat das der Boden unter einem wackelt dann bekommt man gewaltig Muffesausen.

Von der Höhe her ist Dein Deich natürlich nicht mit einem Donaudamm vergleichbar, maximal mit einem kleineren Polderdeich aber auch diese sind weitaus massiver gebaut.

Bei Dir kommt jedoch kein Wasser direkt an den Deich da eine Folie dazwischen ist. Die Gefahr der Ausspülung oder Quellwasser über Gänge von Wühlmäusen oder Maulwürfen bzw. über Wurzelwerk ist ausgeschlossen.

Dennoch bleibt bei 300m³ und einer Deichlänge von 15 - 20m ein gehöriger Wasserdruck. Ich hätte definitiv Bruchsteine / Mineralschotter als Unterbau benutzt - alle 30cm Höhe anständig verdichtet. Nur 50cm breite Deichkrone da wird mir sehr mulmig. 
Eine durchgehende Grasnarbe zur Befestigung des Erdreichs um bei einem starken Gewitterschauer eine Ausspülung zu verhindern muss da sein. Natursteine auf der Landseite des Deiches sind auch nicht verkehrt. Pflanze auf den Deich keine Bäume mit viel Wurzelwerk und Windbelastung, maximal Büsche.


Ich bin aber kein Statiker, ich kann hier nur von meinem Bauchgefühl sprechen.


----------



## Geisy (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Der bau geht weiter.

Nach dem ich mich mit einem Architekt und 2 Galabauern unterhalten habe und überall die Aussage kam das der Deich hält, hab ich jetzt trotzdem zur Sicherheit Betonpfosten in den Deich gegossen und einen Betonringanker drüber gemacht.
 
Es kammen lediglich bei einem Galabauer bedenken mit Nager. Er meinte, wenn die Folie so beschädigt wird und Wasser in den Deich eindringt kann es zu Problemen führen.

Ich hab mir drauf hin überlegt den ganzen Teich mit Estrich incl. Matten auszukleiden und dann erst Vlies und Folie.
Was meint ihr?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Moin Norbert,

das sieht ja super aus...Glückwunsch!
Hast Du Dir schon überlegt was später mal in den Teich einziehen soll? Oder bleibt er Fischarm? 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## doh (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hey Daniel,
im 3.Posting steht es bereits 



Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Robert
> 
> Koi,s, meine Hunde, und die Familie.
> 
> ...




Aber schon sehr gigantisch was du da auf die Beine stellst Norbert. Hut ab  und vergiss nicht uns mit weiteren Bildern zu beglücken.

___________
Beste Grüße
Marcel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert,

brauchtest Du eigentlich eine Baugenehmigung ? - ist ja nach Größen - und Bundesland unterschiedlich.


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*



Geisy schrieb:


> Ich hab mir drauf hin überlegt den ganzen Teich mit Estrich incl. Matten auszukleiden und dann erst Vlies und Folie.



Hallo Norbert,

tolles Projekt.

Wie wäre es, wenn man in den Estrich zusätzlich feineren "Karniggeldraht" ein- oder unterlegt, um den frechen Wühlmäusen von vornherein den Spaß zu verderben?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert,
ein tolles Projekt hast Du da. 

Die angedachten 10 cm mehr Folie find ich zu wenig. Bei uns wurde "nur 50 cm" aufgeschüttet und innerhalb von einem Jahr waren die 10-Sicherheits-cm schnell aufgebraucht.


----------



## Geisy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo

Baugenehmigung von der Stadt und dem Kreis hab ich.

@Zuckerschniss, hab ich was von 10cm mehr Folie geschrieben?
Die bleibt natürlich deutlich länger.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert,
nur, falls es noch wichtig ist, unser Statiker hat Deinen Deich mal durchgerechnet und er meint: "Der hebbt", was heißen soll, dass er ausreichend dimensioniert ist.

Frohes Schaffen


----------



## Geisy (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Ellen

Danke das du einen Statiker an der Hand hast der es berechnen kann. 
Das macht mich noch sicherer bei meinem Vorhaben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## pyro (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Ich bin zwar kein Statiker aber mit den Betonpfählen und dem Ringanker würde ich deutlich beruhigter schlafen können als ohne.


Da bin ich sehr gespannt wie das Projekt weitergeht. So ein riesiger Teich wird nicht alle Tage gebaut...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hi Norbert,

wirst Du den Boden eigentlich vorher richtig verdichten mit nem Rüttler ? Damit es später nicht zu irgendwelchen Senkungen kommen kann.


----------



## Geisy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Ralf

Ich bin mit dem Bagger über den Boden gefahren und hab zusätzlich oben noch ab gerüttelt.
Trotzdem hab ich jetzt beim modelieren immer noch "weiche" Stellen.
Ich bin gut mit Wasser am Naß halten und hab es so gut es geht festgestampft.
Werde wohl mit Senkungen leben müssen.
Zur Sicherheit hab ich jetzt noch eine Estrichschicht aufgezogen, damit es nicht zu punktuellen Absenkungen kommt und mir nicht die Nager oder Wurzeln die Folie beschädigen.

Auf dem Bild kann man schon die fertige Nordkurve sehen und unten den Filtergraben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert,
sieht schick aus...
hast Du nur Beton aufgetragen, oder hast Du auch Matten (Estrichmatten oder Baustahl) eingelegt?
Und wie dick ist die Schicht?

Unterschätze niemals die Kraft von Wasser oder Eis.


----------



## Geisy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Sind Matten drin und die Schicht ist ca. 4cm
Der Estrich kann auch ruhig brechen.
Ich hab dann noch ein 1000gr Vlies drüber und dann erst die Folie , die wiederrum von innen auch noch mal komplett mit Ufermatte geschützt ist.

Da sollte dann nichts passieren oder?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert,
klingt gut 

Ich hab nur gefragt...nicht das im Schaffenseifer eine Bewehrung vergessen wurde.

Bei dir handelt es sich ja nicht mal nur um ein 'Paar' Meter, sondern um ein 'paar' Meter


----------



## pyro (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Das wird echt ein Megateich... da kann man ja schon von See reden und in ein paar Jahren sieht man den auf Google Earth.


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*



pyro schrieb:


> Das wird echt ein Megateich... da kann man ja schon von See reden und in ein paar Jahren sieht man den auf Google Earth.


Die __ Fischreiher brauchen kein Google Earth...der wird dann schon vorher entdeckt


----------



## hansi86 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> nur, falls es noch wichtig ist, unser Statiker hat Deinen Deich mal durchgerechnet und er meint: "Der hebbt", was heißen soll, dass er ausreichend dimensioniert ist.
> 
> Frohes Schaffen



Hallo zusammen!

Öhm, welcher Statiker rechnet das ohne Kentnisse der Bodenkennwerte und genaue Abmessungen des Deiches durch?

(Ja, ich werdemich zur gegebenen Zeit hier richtig vorstellen  )


----------



## Geisy (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo

Hier noch ein paar Bilder der Bauphase.
Ich habe dazu schon lange nichts mehr geschrieben.

 
Hier ist alles Betoniert

 
Dann das 1000gr Vlies

 
Hier kommt Ufermatte auf die Folie

 
Ufermatte ist fertig verlegt

 
Nun wird verputzt bzw. eingeschlämmt

 
Jetzt mit Wasser

 
Aus der anderen Richtung

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert,
schöne Bilder 
ABER... für solch ein Projekt einfach zu wenig...

Hast Du nicht noch ein paar mehr Bilder und kannst etwas über auftretende Probleme schreiben oder mit welchem Aufwand denn das ganze nun umgesetzt wurde? 

Ich muss doch schlieslich wissen, wie ich vorzugehen habe, wenn ich den Nachbarn ihren Garten abkaufe, um nen gescheiten Teich zu machen


----------



## Geisy (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Andreas

Schau mal in diesen Thraed ab Seite 8
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33549
Hier sind Bilder vom Filter und der Pumpe.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Gladiator (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Voll Gross 
und auch so Schick 


Wie lange hast du gebraucht für den?


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

   

genau sowas hab ich auch vor, wenn ich mal in das "Alter" komme 

neben der Forellenzucht  als Privatteich


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Sehr schön 

Sag mal, schwimmt da ein schwarzer Schwan?

Mandy


----------



## Geisy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Mandy

Der ist aus Kunststoff ca. 80cm groß und soll gegen __ Reiher und Komoran helfen.
Sowas haben wir hier, aber bis jetzt war noch nichts am Teich und ich hoffe das bleibt so.
Hab aber auch zusätzlich noch einen Reiherschutzzaun.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hey Norbert,

den Zaun hab ich gesehen ... dachte nur es ist ein echter Schwan. 
Solls ja geben, dass Jemand sich schwarze Schwäne hält 

Mandy


----------



## toschbaer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Sieht gut aus Nobert!  

Aber der Schwan   - andere nehmen ein Hippocampus oder Reifen 

lg 
Friedhelm


----------



## Geisy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo

Hier einmal ein paar aktuelle Bilder

Gestern haben wir unseren Grillplatz am Teich fertig gestellt.
 
 

Hier ist unser Seehund
 

Und unser Hai  Stör
 

Jetzt muß bloß noch alles schön einwachsen.
Wobei der Winter seine spuren hinter lassen hat bei den jungen Pflanzen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Norbert
Wat iss denn eigentlich aus dein Temperaturproblem geworden ?
Sind die immer noch so hoch ? Oder haste nen Auslöser gefunden ?
LG Andre
Ist das Holz bei der Treppe ? Die Treppe selbst mein ich ! Oder Atrappe ( Betonnachbildung) ?


----------



## Geisy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Hallo Andre

Das ist Betonnachbildung.

Temperaturproblem? Die Koi's lieben es warm.

Der Teich wird auch ohne Umwälzung schnell warm.

So kann ich die Koi's übers Jahr lange füttern.

Nur bei den beiden Stören muß ich halt aufpaßen.

Wenn ich jetzt schon 28Grad Wasser hatte kann es im Hochsommer schenll über 30Grad gehen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Temperaturproblem !
Dit mit den Stören und den höheren Temperaturen meinte ich ! Kam es nun von der guten Durchströmung durch den Pflanzenfilter ?
LG Andre
Machste denn mit deinen Ruderboot auch schön Kontrollfahrten ?


----------



## Geisy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneubau mit Deich*

Andre, die Temperaturen gehen auch ohne Durchströmung des Pflanzenfilters hoch.

Hier werde ich im Hochsommer Nachts den 120m³ Luftheber lafuen lassen um Bewegung und Sauerstoff in den Teich zu bekommen. Ich werde die __ Störe dann genau beobachten.
Sollte es nicht gehen muß ich mich von den Stören trennen.

Zitat: "Machste denn mit deinen Ruderboot auch schön Kontrollfahrten ? "
Ich hab meine Frau zur Hochsee Kreuzfahrt eingeladen, aber die hat es sich irgendwie anders vorgestellt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (13. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Hier mal ein Bild vom Filtergraben der mittlerweile komplett dicht gewachsen ist, obwohl er jeden Herbst zurück geschnitten wird.
Links ist der Einlauf und da sind die Pflanzen ca. 1,8m Hoch. Dies ist auch der Bereich wo sich der Mulm absetzt.
Zum Ende werden die Pflanzen immer kleiner und fast gelb weil sie kaum mehr Nährstoffe bekommen.
 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (2. Nov. 2019)

Heute war wie jedes Jahr mal wieder Ernte im Filtergraben angesagt.
Die Haufen sind nur die hälfte der Menge und dieses Jahr ist er schlecht gewachsen.


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Geisy, 

Das ist aber ne schöne Anlage. Dein Wasser sieht aber auch klar aus, trotz hoher Temperaturen im Sommer.
Wann erntest du deinen Filtergraben? Ich habe meine Pflanzen letztes Jahr nicht geschnitten wuchs eh kaum, dieses Jahr sieht das anders aus. Aber das Blühende __ Hechtkraut wird mir schwer fallen. 

Viele Grüße 

Rüdiger


----------



## Geisy (18. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Rüdiger
Ich hab sonst immer im Oktober-November geerntet. Hab es jetzt altersgerecht und alle Pflanzen samt Wurzeln raus. Stehen nur zwei Kübel mit Seerosen drin und ein paar Krebsscheren.
Die Wassertemperaturen sind die letzten 3Jahre oft über 30Grad geklettert. 
Filtere jetzt nur mit Helix und mehr Umwälzung.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Geisy (25. Dez. 2020)

Hier ist noch ein Bild vom fast leeren Filtergraben. Der Filtergraben ist der vordere Teich.
Brauchte diesen Herbst nichts aus dem Filtergraben raus holen. Der automatische Helixfilter macht seine Sache echt gut. Ich kann nun deutlich höhere Umwälzraten fahren als vorher mit Filtergrabenfunktion. Der Helixfilter pumpt mit einem DN300 Rohr in den alten Filtergraben der nur noch durch laufen wird damit das Wasser auf die andere Seite vom Teich kommt.


----------

